# Brucia!



## Encolpius

Ciao a tutti, cosa si dice (si grida) in italiano quando si mangia un cibo con chilli chi e troppo piccante? Il mio dizzionario dice Pizzica! ma ho sentito un garazzo chi gridava: Brucia! Che cosa dicete? Grazie. Enco.


----------



## Pugnator

Credo siano corrette entrambe le opzioni, nel caso usi "brucia!" ovviamente intendi il verbo metaforicamente.


----------



## bearded

Encolpius said:


> un garazzoragazzo chiche  gridava: Brucia! Che cosa dicete dite


D'accordo con Pugnator: entrambe le espressioni sono corrette.  ''Pizzica'' indica un grado di piccante inferiore rispetto a ''brucia''.


----------



## Nino83

Anche dalle mie parti si usa "brucia" per le cose piccanti.


----------



## Encolpius

Allora, si use brucia. MOlto interessante! Grazie.


----------



## olaszinho

Da me non si dice "brucia"... Bruciare si usa per le cose che scottano, semmai.


----------



## Pugnator

Il verbo bruciare si utilizza anche per il peperoncino: bruciare peperoncino - Cerca con Google


----------



## olaszinho

Pugnator, ho soltanto detto che non si usa dalle mie parti. Brucia viene impiegato soltanto per le cose che scottano. Per il peperoncino si usa pizzicare o piccare.


----------



## Nino83

olaszinho said:


> Per il peperoncino si usa pizzicare o piccare.


Ciao, olaszinho. 
Una piccola curiosità. Cosa dici quando, dopo aver mangiato qualcosa molto piccante, avverti una forte sensazione alla lingua? 
"Mi brucia la lingua" o "mi pizzica la lingua"?


----------



## Sardokan1.0

qui in Sardegna parlando in Italiano per le cose piccanti si usa il verbo Bruciare, mentre curiosamente parlando in Sardo non si usa Bruciare ma Pizzicare (Pittigare)


----------



## olaszinho

Nino83 said:


> Ciao, olaszinho.
> Una piccola curiosità. Cosa dici quando, dopo aver mangiato qualcosa molto piccante, avverti una forte sensazione alla lingua?
> "Mi brucia la lingua" o "mi pizzica la lingua"?



Ciao, Nino.
Ora mi hai messo in crisi.  Premesso che dalle mie parti il peporincino si usa come spezia molto di meno che al Sud; quando mi capita di mangiarne, e mi piace molto, dico e sento dire:  "mamma mia, quanto picca o pizzica", però effettivamente la lingua brucia, anche se potrebbe anche pizzicare. Quindi, sì, potrei anche dire che la lingua brucia.


----------



## giginho

Ciao,

Dalle mie parti il peperoncino brucia sia in un contesto informale che in un contesto formale. Se si vuole usare un registro completamente informale si può dire che il peperoncino "pesta".


----------



## quasi.stellar

Sbarrando gli occhi e lacrimando come fontane, si salta via gridando: "Ahhh ... ma è fortissimo!", poi si tracanna mezzo litro d'acqua e/o si sviene.


----------



## Encolpius

quasi.stellar said:


> "Ahhh ... ma è fortissimo!"



Lo trovo molto inteerssante! E anche una variante regionale?


----------



## quasi.stellar

No, diciamo che è una variante "per signore", per le quali anche le esclamazioni devono sempre essere "understatement", ossia molto garbate e "in punta di forchetta" (questo per fare un po' di autoironia)


----------



## Andrea Novelli

Potresti anche utilizzare un'espressione come "*E' piccante!*" per essere proprio formali. Se invece vuoi usare delle forme più informali ti consiglio di utilizzare "*Brucia*" oppure "*Pizzica!*". In alcuni casi potresti sentire anche espressioni come "*Picca!*" o "*Coce*", ma in quel caso si tratta di forme appartenenti a dialetti regionali! (Specialmente la seconda forma, la prima è più ricorrente ed usata anche nel parlato normale). Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto!


----------



## olaszinho

*


Andrea Novelli said:



			In alcuni casi potresti sentire anche espressioni come "Picca!" o "Coce", ma in quel caso si tratta di forme appartenenti a dialetti regionali! (Specialmente la seconda forma, la prima è più ricorrente ed usata anche nel parlato normale). Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto!
		
Click to expand...

*
Che "coce" sia regionale e dialettale, non credo vi siano dubbi, anche per la mancata dittongazione della o tonica. Per piccare, posso affermare che è  voce della lingua italiana, come si evince dalla definizione del dizionario Treccani che riporto di seguito:

Piccare:
Dare alla lingua una sensazione piccante; con uso assol., avere un sapore piccante, o (detto del vino) pungente, frizzante.


----------



## bearded

Che ''piccare'' sia italiano, è cosa certa.  Tuttavia nel Settentrione non mi pare che ''picca'' sia idiomatico. L'unica voce di questo verbo veramente in uso, credo sia proprio 'piccante'.
Esiste anche un diverso significato di piccarsi/essere piccato (ostinarsi, essere punto sul vivo...), ma è un'altra storia.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Tuttavia nel Settentrione non mi pare che ''picca'' sia idiomatico.


E nemmeno in Sicilia lo è.


----------



## pomar

Nemmeno in Sardegna.


----------



## Backstreets

Picca sembra più da centro Italia


----------



## Anja.Ann

quasi.stellar said:


> Sbarrando gli occhi e lacrimando come fontane, si salta via gridando: "Ahhh ... ma è fortissimo!", poi si tracanna mezzo litro d'acqua e/o si sviene.



Ciao a tutti,  

Anch'io, come Quasi.stellar , dico "E' fortissimo!".
Però, l'acqua non funziona! Meglio masticare un po' di pane o bere del latte!


----------



## olaszinho

"È piccantissimo", non lo usa nessuno?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Olaszinho  

Personalmente, no. Non per il peperoncino! Per me, è "piccantissimo" un piatto estremamente pepato o comunque eccessivamente speziato.


----------



## olaszinho

Per me è il contrario, "fortissimo" lo associo ad altri sapori, trovo invece che "piccante o piccantissimo" sia proprio del peperoncino.
Non per nulla,  esistono le varietà: " piccantissimo", " piccante" e " dolce".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Olaszhino,  

Hai ragione, ma personalmente dico "fortissimo!" e non "piccantissimo"


----------



## quasi.stellar

olaszinho said:


> "È piccantissimo", non lo usa nessuno?


Sì ma è troppo lungo!
Normalmente non si dice di qualcosa che è così piccante da far gridare ma diciamo per qualcosa che è forte mediamente, abbastanza da dar fastidio ma non troppo 

È forte, fortissimo è davvero l'unica cosa che direi 

Fra l'altro "forte" è una voce neutra che può associarsi a qualunque sapore appunto "forte". Si può tranquillamente dire di qualunque cosa senza stare a pensarci troppo!


----------



## pomar

Io userei piccante e piccantissimo sia per il peperoncino che per il pepe, "fortissimo" non lo associo in generale al piccante.


----------



## Nisnis

Da veneta dico "becca" nel senso di pungere la lingua (ovviamente come forma dialettale). 
Credo che qui sia più frequente sentire "brucia" o "è piccantissimo" anziché "picca".


----------

